# The Pocket Knife



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have carried a pocket knife for over 45 years. When working I have 3 different knives for different tasks. My pocket knife is almost as important as pocket money.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Destined_Sparky said:


> I bought a new Case brand pocket knife tonight. Someone stole my Buck knife a few weeks ago, and it reminded me how important a pocket knife is. So I spent $45 on a not special but well made pocket knife. I was wondering if you guys found your pockets knife to be important, or not important?


I have this on at all times..











http://www.specialized.net/Speciali...ing-ScissorsKnife-Leather-Pouch-Kit-7126.aspx

The scissors are in my tool bag and I have a sharpy, a pen and a pencil where the scissors go....:thumbup:

Thanks to *Ty Wrapp:* for this link..:thumbup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

My pocket knife. Never needs sharpening.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I've carried a case stockman as long as I can remember. Do some people not carry a pocket knife?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't carry a pocket knife.


Conceal carry permit.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

:2guns::2guns:


Chris1971 said:


> I don't carry a pocket knife.
> 
> 
> Conceal carry permit.


:gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gun_bandana::tank:...... :laughing:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have carried a pocket knife since I was eight years old. I don't feel dressed without it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

varmit said:


> I have carried a pocket knife since I was eight years old. I don't feel dressed without it.


My nephew is currently at home for a few days for a teacher realizing he had a pocket knife....He has taken one to school for about three years now I guess, first time they noticed.:laughing:


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I used to do the WWoOF program and don't feel right without a knife clipped to me. This one does the trick for now, and it has helped me out several times at work. I always have something on me to cut the conduit bundles.


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

I always have a quality pocket knife in my pocket.( and most of the time a .40 at the small of my back)
My daughter and son-inlaw bought me a real kool one made by SAG, it has built in wire and cable stripper. ( and the stripper is on par with Klein quality)


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

That knife is pretty sweet. Is that a receptacle etched on the blade? Aus-8 steel?


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

travis13 said:


> That knife is pretty sweet. Is that a receptacle etched on the blade? Aus-8 steel?


Yes, The body is some type of injection molded plastic, everything else is stainless. I've had this one for about 4years now, no noticeable wear.
Im sorry, I misspelled the name of the knife in my earlier post and didn't catch it. It's a SOG.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Couple of Case knives that were my Dads. When I was I kid I always called the large one with the elephant etched into it "The Elephant Toe". 

The Leatherman is my everyday carry. I use to carry Gerber but they're junk. I can't live without my Leatherman on me.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Better picture of the elephant.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Bench made and nothing else


The greatest wealth is health


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

AllWIRES said:


> Couple of Case knives that were my Dads. When I was I kid I always called the large one with the elephant etched into it "The Elephant Toe". The Leatherman is my everyday carry. I use to carry Gerber but they're junk. I can't live without my Leatherman on me.


I used to have one just like the little case, that was a good little knife


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice knife, the elephant is unique


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I used to have a Benchmade 940 and it was a great knife, I prefer Spyderco now


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DriveGuru said:


> I always have a quality pocket knife in my pocket.( and most of the time a .40 at the small of my back)
> My daughter and son-inlaw bought me a real kool one made by SAG, it has built in wire and cable stripper. ( and the stripper is on par with Klein quality)


I bought a few of those and it's just too bulky so, it's in a drawer somewhere.
I have a Kershew I like and one of the slim Klien type as a back up


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

jrannis said:


> I bought a few of those and it's just too bulky so, it's in a drawer somewhere. I have a Kershew I like and one of the slim Klien type as a back up


I keep mine clipped to my right front pocket with the clip facing out and the knife inside pocket, I hardly know it's there. Just what feels comfortable for you I guess. If I have any real cutting or stripping to do I'm reaching for my fold out razor or kliens😄


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

This is the only knife I use, it stays in my bag. I always lose pocket knives.


----------



## Destined_Sparky (Sep 16, 2014)

I have the same exact utility knife that I keep in my bag. I bought a craftsman folding one that came with a leather sheath, I keep that on my tool belt, and a Case knife I have in my pocket.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I practically always have a pocket knife on me. I rarely use it for work though, far preferring a utility knife instead.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

DriveGuru said:


> I always have a quality pocket knife in my pocket.( and most of the time a .40 at the small of my back)
> My daughter and son-inlaw bought me a real kool one made by SAG, it has built in wire and cable stripper. ( and the stripper is on par with Klein quality)


Nice looking knife, but IMO Klein makes some of the worst strippers as far as top tier tool manufacturers, I prefer Greenlee or Ideal. I have worked at a few places in southern Indianapolis, and understand why you want to keep a firearm on you, though.

I love my Stanley 99 for tasks my SOG Trident is not up to.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

I've taken to keeping a Milwaukee hawkbill in my pocket. Thin, sharpens nicely stays locked in open or closed, easy to open... and inexpensive enough that I can abuse it without feeling too bad. 

Other than that, I've got an Olfa clipped to my bag.


----------



## Ferguson (Sep 26, 2014)

I've learned not to buy Spyderco or Kershaw knives-- I lose them too much. I carry a Byrd Cara Cara 2.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm happy with this one, unhappy without....though I've always adapted to whatever knife I have, as long as I have one...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Destined_Sparky said:


> I bought a new Case brand pocket knife tonight. Someone stole my Buck knife a few weeks ago, and it reminded me how important a pocket knife is. So I spent $45 on a not special but well made pocket knife. I was wondering if you guys found your pockets knife to be important, or not important?


Yes.


----------

